# Verizon wireless broadband



## greenmulberry (Nov 28, 2006)

I have to start out by saying I really don't know much about computers. I am not totally in the dark, but I only know about those aspect of computers that I have HAD to learn, and this is something totally new to me. I used to have cable broadband at my old house. 

We have no cable, DSL, or other wireless service here. I have recently noticed that my Verizon phone is now showing their EV 1x service, and when I check my email using my phone, it is wicked fast.

I am looking into getting this for my computer: http://www.verizonwireless.com/b2c/...t&action=viewPhoneDetail&selectedPhoneId=3324


I find the plan reasonable, and the modem is free if I buy online (it was like 50 bucks yesterday!) and have a two year contract. Does anyone have any concerns about any reason this won't work for me?

I thought that since many of us on this BB live in rural areas, someone here could assits me. I am nervous to make this leap, however, I am going to to crazy with dial up internet.

Thanks,


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Version offers broadband and has phones that use 1x/ev, They are not the same.

Broadband service from verizon is about $60 and that doesnt even include a phone. The 1x/EV is a slower speed surf from your phone system and is very slow. WIth the modem your will get 19.2kb before compression if your luck and your still paying minutes for the call.

Talk with your version rep to know what your getting and the speeds they will deliver.


----------



## greenmulberry (Nov 28, 2006)

Well, I went down to Verizon and got the card modem, and it is soooo awesome! I cannot believe I can watch Youtube videos now!

I feel so lucky to have highspeed now. 

One totally satisfied customer here, and I would recommend this to folks on dialup who find themselves in the EV1x network.

It is not as fast as my cable broadband was, but can still watch youtube, load pictures, and of course cruise around the HT site. It's so awesome to see the pics people post!!!!

It is 59 bucks a month, and they have rebates that make the modem free. Once we cancel the landline and the dialup, this service is only 5 bucks a month above what we were paying to have dialup service.

Supper happy here. :sing:


----------



## MePreach (Feb 19, 2007)

I have been on the verizon broadband for about 3 months and I'm loving it! I live out where there is nothing and I can't even use my verizon cellphone but I bought an antenna from 3gstore.com and the usb720 card and its awesome, compared to my old dial up where I never got to watch a video or download anything! I'm very satisfied also!


----------



## greenmulberry (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks for the tip on where to get the antenna. We get good reception at our house, but for some reason where we have the computer, down low and tucked into the corner, the reception was spotty, so we got a USB extension cord and can put the modem up on a shelf, which works much much better. 

But we had looked for an antenna around town and couldn't find one, so I will send that link to DH just so he knows they do exist.


----------

